# pre-hung door installation



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Install a new pre-hung door. But this needs to be a metal fire door by code. Install the jam at the higher end. Float a new concrete base to level the sill.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Place the door and install with a temporary shim under the low side. After everything is secure, remove the shim and squirt grout under the thresh-hold until it is filled. The grout will stick to the concrete and lock into the irregularities under the thresh-hold.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob, This might be a dumb question. would you float the concrete base after the door is installed?

Maintenance6, how would you squirt grout through such a small opening?

What about a prehung door without a sill and theninstall an adjustable sill. That would allow it to sit flat on the base and possibly fill the gap? I did find some adjustable sills ont he web that adjust as mush as 1/2"


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

also

The picture was taken from inside my garage. The door opens to the outide. Does the door still need to be a firedoor. I do have a firedoor between the garage and the house.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A fire door is only needed between the garage and the house, so this seems you do not need one. Leveling the concrete or grouting under the sill is the same thing. You can use a grout bag to do this. Very cheap tool. Using any sand mix cement will work. The adjustable sill is not needed, since this would mean you need to cut the door also.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the grouting clarification.

Regarding the adjustable sill. My thought is to hang the door plumb&level. Then anchor the sill to the floor as-is. Then adjust the sill to raise the lower end. I think it would work and is obviously the easier method, but is this what a professional would do? Maybe you are both door pros and I just do not know that.


----------

